
How One Dairy Stock Became a Cash Cow - phantom_oracle
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-02-29/the-milk-you-ve-never-heard-of-that-s-rocking-the-dairy-world
======
morsch
From their corporate powerpoint presentation[0]:

 _• The manufacture and sale of a2™ brand milk is protected by a comprehensive
suite of global intellectual property (IP)

• Collectively this IP provides significant barriers, both legal and
commercial, to third party production of any dairy product claiming to contain
the protein content of a2™ brand milk

• This suite comprise registered patents, trade marks either registered or
under application, proprietary processes and know-how_

Fortunately, their main business model seems to be FUD, and the patents on
that have expired.

[0] [https://www.thea2milkcompany.com/wp-
content/uploads/2012/04/...](https://www.thea2milkcompany.com/wp-
content/uploads/2012/04/a2C-presentation-Apr-121.pdf)

~~~
PhasmaFelis
Good to know. So, to summarize the article, "We've found a way to sell milk
for more than double the price at no substantial increase in production
costs,* and we're prepared to smother any competition in shady lawsuits. Give
us some investment money and we'll cut you in!"

*"The point of difference is that a2 Milk products are sourced from dairy cows that produce only the A2 type of beta-casein protein, whereas most dairy contains both A2 and A1." There's no extra processing involved; they've just got different cows.

------
patrick_99
The company brings up research that says 25% of people that drink A1 milk feel
discomfort, yet they don't have a number for their own a2 milk, just
anecdotes. An experiment comparing the discomfort of a1 vs. A2 milk would be
very cheap to run and potentially very valuable to the company. So I'd assume
they've done that test and the fact they're not reporting positive results
means the experiments don't show any benefit to A2 milk.

------
EwanG
History of A2 milk, and a bit of discussion as to what little science there is
behind the difference in A1 protein inclusive milk and A2 only milk.

